# Cold smoking bacon in a offset stick burner



## ozzz (May 5, 2020)

I have never made bacon and want to try it. I have a offset stick burner and I was planning on buying the A-MAZE-N tube or box smoker. How do I do it in the offset do I put the tube smoker in the fire box or do I put it in the cooking chamber below the pork belly.  Also I assume you do not light any fire in the fire box and just let the tube smoker do everything. Any tips and recipes on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 5, 2020)

I smoke salmon into lox on my SQ36 ozzz. I use a Amaze-N-Tube with pellets in the fire box and put the meat in the CC, works real good. I've always slow smoked my bacon, never tried cold. I'd image a few smokes over 3-4 days would work after it's been properly cured. Check the search function, bound to be something there. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 5, 2020)

Yep just put the tube or tray in the firebox and you are good to go! I have a 11 lb belly curing as we speak. Used tender quick and brown sugar. 14 days. Soak in water for an hour. Let it dry uncovered in the fridge for 2-3 days and then a 12 hour smoke does the trick.


----------



## ozzz (May 5, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I smoke salmon into lox on my SQ36 ozzz. I use a Amaze-N-Tube with pellets in the fire box and put the meat in the CC, works real good. I've always slow smoked my bacon, never tried cold. I'd image a few smokes over 3-4 days would work after it's been properly cured. Check the search function, bound to be something there. RAY


----------



## ozzz (May 5, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I smoke salmon into lox on my SQ36 ozzz. I use a Amaze-N-Tube with pellets in the fire box and put the meat in the CC, works real good. I've always slow smoked my bacon, never tried cold. I'd image a few smokes over 3-4 days would work after it's been properly cured. Check the search function, bound to be something there. RAY


Thanks Ray


----------



## ozzz (May 5, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Yep just put the tube or tray in the firebox and you are good to go! I have a 11 lb belly curing as we speak. Used tender quick and brown sugar. 14 days. Soak in water for an hour. Let it dry uncovered in the fridge for 2-3 days and then a 12 hour smoke does the trick.


Thanks SmokinVOLfan


----------

